# Almond flour recipes?



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Gonna google a few easy ones to try, but wondering if anyone has good recipes for using almond flour?
The first things I'm gonna try are pancakes and muffins, mainly because they should freeze easily for later.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This one I haven't tried, but I am planning on making this soon so will let you know.

APPLE FRITTERS

Coated in cinnamon and sugar, kids and adults will do anything to get their hands on this dessert.

INGREDIENTS
2/3 cup all purpose flour 1/4 cup ground almonds or almond flour 1 tsp. sugar Pinch salt 1/2 tsp. baking powder Pinch cinnamon 1 egg, beaten 2/3 cup milk 1/2 tsp. vanilla 2 large apples, such as golden delicious or McIntosh (about 1/2 pound) 2 tbsp. lemon juice Flour, for dredging apples Vegetable oil, for frying Icing sugar, for finishing fritters 1 tbsp. ground cinnamon, for finishing fritters (optional) 1 cup sugar, for finishing fritters (optional)

PREPARATION
In a large bowl, combine flour, ground almonds, 1 tsp. sugar, salt, pinch cinnamon and baking powder. Set aside.
Combine egg, milk and vanilla. Gently stir the wet ingredients into the dry. Let the batter rest in fridge for 30 minutes.
Peel and core apples. Slice apples into 1/2-inch thick rings. Sprinkle apple slices with lemon juice to stop them from browning.
Meanwhile, in deep fryer or deep saucepan, heat about 2 to 3-inches oil, over medium heat to 375 degrees F.
Dredge apple rings in flour, shaking off excess. Then dip into batter to evenly coat. Carefully add fritters to hot oil, in batches, turning once. Fry fritters until apple is tender and batter is golden brown, about 3 minutes. Transfer to paper towels to remove excess oil.
Dip fritters in icing sugar. Alternatively, make cinnamon sugar by combining 1 cup sugar with 1 tbsp. ground cinnamon and dip fritters in the cinnamon sugar. Serve warm.

Yield: 4 servings.

I really like this recipe - it's a fave.

Almond Crescent Cookies Recipe - Makes 2 1/2 dozen
INGREDIENTS
1 cup of butter, room temperature
2/3 cup of sugar
1 teaspoon of vanilla extract
1 teaspoon of almond extract
2 1/2 cups of flour
1 cup of almond flour (can substitute w/ 1 cup ground almonds*)
1/4 cup of powdered sugar for sprinkling

I use ground almonds - grind in bullet - 1 cup

METHOD
1 Cream the butter and the sugar together until light and fluffy. Add the extracts and mix.

2 Add the flour and almond flour. Mix thoroughly.

3 Take generous tablespoons of the dough (it will be slightly crumbly) and roll it into a small ball, about an inch in diameter, and then shape into a crescent shape. Place onto parchment paper and bake at 350°F for 15-20 minutes or until a light golden brown.

4 Dust with powdered sugar.
For added decadence let the cookies cool and dip one end of them into some melted chocolate


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife and I paid $14 for download recipes from The Healing Gourmet : www.healinggourmet.com We also downloaded some free recipes from an e-mail they sent us. Before we had e-mails from the Healing Gourmet my wife made chocolate chip cookies with almond flour with the following recipe of her figuring. Mix in a large bowl in order of ingredients ---- 1/2 cup (1 stick) softened butter, 1/3rd cup of packed dark brown sugar, mix well, add 2 teaspoons of vanilla, 1 large egg and 1/4 teaspoon salt ( we use Himalaya salt), (mix well), add 1 cup of almond flour (mix well) add 1/2 cup of sliced almonds (crushed) or your choice of nuts (mix well), Add 1 cup of extra dark chocolate chips ( my wife uses Guittard brand as they don't contain soy and are processed in a gluten free facility and are non-GMO), There is no levening needed in this recipe, Now add 1 1/2 cups more of almond flour and mix well. Drop on ungreased cookie sheets with cookie scoop or by spoonfuls. Press with fingertips to flatten the dough before putting in the oven. Bake at 375 degrees for 10 to 14 minutes till lightly browned. Cool completely and store in air tight containers. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Viking, thanks for the website. I am going Paleo and there are some good recipes on the site that I plan to make. I want to start with the Crab Patties! Yum!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If you are going Paleo check out the Once A Month Meals site. (http://onceamonthmeals.com/) They offer a monthly meal plan but I use the site for the recipes only. They compile them from all over the web.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Tarta de Santiago Recipe, a Spanish Almond Cake*

Before the days of almond flour my grandmother was making this cake, only on special occasions and for especial people.
http://www.thevintagemixer.com/2013/03/tarta-de-santiago-recipe-a-spanish-almond-cake-from-spain/
I also make almond cookies and chocolate brownies but only for especial occasions.
Enjoy.


----------

